# Nikon s8100 vs Sony dsc-t99



## giprabu (Jun 9, 2011)

Goin to buy a digi cam in a week.. 

Help me choose between these two.. or suggest if any other is better..

Nikon coolpix s8100 :

12 mp, 10x optical zoom, 1080p video recording, max iso rate -3200,
Display - 3" (no touch)

price 12k approx.

Sony dsc-t99 :

14 mp, 4x opt. zoom, 720p video recording, max iso rate-3200, sweep panorama. (4gb mem card bundled). Display - 3" touch screen.

price 14k approx.

Can someone confirm me as whether that nikon s8100 has the 'panorama' feature ??

Budget - 15k (at max)...


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2011)

Around 15k these are a few good cameras.

*Canon IXUS 220HS

Sony DSC-TX9

Sony DSC-HX7V
*
If you need a compact & pocket-able camera then consider TX9, much better than T99 as it is based on CMOS sensor, much better than CCD of T99. 

From Canon, you have the new Ixus 220 HS, but I feel it is overpriced when compared to competition.

Right now at 15K, Sony HX7V is a superb value for money camera, CMOS based, better LCD display(921K pixel), good optical Zoom, Full HD video recording, plus it has got GPS & Compass for geo-tagging your pictures, though it sucks up battery, pretty useful feature for tagging your pics later based on location. It has also got 3D still image & 3D panorama capabilities but you need a 3D displays/TV to enjoy those, so its pretty useless as of now.

Regarding Nikon S8100, it is evenly matched with Sony HX7V barring the GPS & Compass. S8100 hasn't got the sweep panorama like Sony, but it has Panorama assist function which is very cumbersome to use. 
You can watch a demo of assist panorama here.
[YOUTUBE]xGL9ro8YqzE[/YOUTUBE]

If you can up your budget a little then you have the much superior S9100 from Nikon with sweep panorama, 18X optical Zoom & all the goodies from S8100.

From Sony you have the bigger HX9V, again an upgrade from HX7V, read bettter.
*Nikon S9100

Sony DSC-HX9V

*My choice would be Sony DSC-HX7V at 15K, if you can extend your budget, then have a look at HX9V & Nikon S9100.

Also check out these sites for reviews on those models and then decide. 

**www.photographyblog.com/
*www.dpreview.com/*


----------



## giprabu (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks for ur info dude..

i'm ruling out all the txx series from sony as optical zoom capability is low.

Nikon s9100 would be considered.. can u get me its street price ?

sony's hx7v is good .. but still apart from battery, sony isn't good in compressing video too.. i've seen my frnd's dsc-t77 cam in which a few min high quality video clip costed a whopping 200 MB which is worth of just 50 MB...  ..
i'm not sure about other cams as what codec is used for video recording and the size of the output video clippings..

min. 10x zoom, full hd video recording, sweep panorama and min. 12mp are the must required features.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2011)

giprabu said:


> thanks for ur info dude..
> 
> i'm ruling out all the txx series from sony as optical zoom capability is low.
> 
> ...



I bought it from local Nikon Distributor for 18.7K, he said only 3% dealer discount and nothing more than that. Since I was in a hurry for my trip, I didn't bargain much. 

Even online shopping sites are selling it around 18.5K, So I guess you won't get it cheaper than 18K if you stick with Bill/2yrs warranty.

*www.flipkart.com/cameras/nikon/itmcwapdqzgap9yy?pid=camcwapdqzgap9yy
*shop.ebay.in/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=Nikon+S9100&_sacat=See-All-Categories

Hx series uses avhcd lite codec for FULL HD videos now, so video size should be comparatively smaller. As for Nikon S9100, full HD videos take up roughly around 100MB for a minute footage.

Regarding megapixel count, 12MP is useless unless you want big prints, so don't consider it as a deciding factor.


----------



## giprabu (Jun 9, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> I bought it from local Nikon Distributor for 18.7K, he said only 3% dealer discount and nothing more than that. Since I was in a hurry for my trip, I didn't bargain much.
> 
> Even online shopping sites are selling it around 18.5K, So I guess you won't get it cheaper than 18K if you stick with Bill/2yrs warranty.
> 
> ...



There is no any printing jobs and so 12MP is suff. Sony's hx series considered. Thanks for ur advice


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## aroraanant (Jun 11, 2011)

I wont suggest u to go for T99 as cameras with touch screens are not that much successful and it hasn't got much features also,the only good thing about it is its design a compact n a sleek nice design,so people who wants very slim camera only buys it.
S8100 is a very nice cam,if u can extend ur budget than go for s9100 its really a very good cam,i think the best available in that price and is available for 18k approx(for sure less than 18.5K)
there are other cameras also like:
sony HX7V but that is good for people who have 3D tv at home otherwise sony H70 is very good.

And The panaroma feature is there only in sony cameras.

So if u have a budget of 18k then go for S9100,if u wanna buy a camera for a lesser amount then go for S8100,you can keep H70 also in the option.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> And The panaroma feature is there only in sony cameras.



Other manufacturers have it as well. 

Easy Panorama Mode from Nikon

Nikon even gives you the option to choose either 180 degrees Panorama or 360deg panorama.


----------



## giprabu (Jun 11, 2011)

aroraanant said:


> I wont suggest u to go for T99 as cameras with touch screens are not that much successful and it hasn't got much features also,the only good thing about it is its design a compact n a sleek nice design,so people who wants very slim camera only buys it.
> S8100 is a very nice cam,if u can extend ur budget than go for s9100 its really a very good cam,i think the best available in that price and is available for 18k approx(for sure less than 18.5K)
> there are other cameras also like:
> sony HX7V but that is good for people who have 3D tv at home otherwise sony H70 is very good.
> ...



ofcourse... as said, sony's t series cam hav limited opt. zoom and hx7 is normal cam if we rip off the 3d feature which will be useless for me atleast for another 2yrs.

nikon's 8100 has panorama assist feature which is why i'm hesitating to go for it. and s9100 is out of my budget.

sony's h70 is perfect under my budget but it lacks 1080p vid. recording.

couln't decide on the cam.. still waiting for a better option..


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2011)

HX7 has got all the features you wanted right?? It is not a normal cam even without 3D features, it has got Sony G-Lens unlike regular cybershots which use Carl ziess.
Also regarding H70 & HX7, if you liked H70, then why not Hx7? Hx7 is infact an upgraded H70, check these specs, Sensor is upgraded to CMOS & it gets Full HD Video regarding and super intelligent Auto modes as extra. Everything else is same as H70.

Product Comparison : Digital Still Camera : Sony India

Within your budget I can't think of any better cam


----------



## giprabu (Jun 11, 2011)

sriharsha_madineni said:


> HX7 has got all the features you wanted right?? It is not a normal cam even without 3D features, it has got Sony G-Lens unlike regular cybershots which use Carl ziess.
> Also regarding H70 & HX7, if you liked H70, then why not Hx7? Hx7 is infact an upgraded H70, check these specs, Sensor is upgraded to CMOS & it gets Full HD Video regarding and super intelligent Auto modes as extra. Everything else is same as H70.
> 
> Product Comparison : Digital Still Camera : Sony India
> ...



i admit dude.. but the point is, in hx7 i got to pay for that 3D feature too which is as i said useless for me .. Instead i would opt for a cam without that feature at much cheaper rate.. Paying for what you are not going to use is meaningless rite ??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jun 11, 2011)

Since you said that H70 is perfect for you except Full HD recording, hence I suggested that 
All I meant to say is the price difference between the two models is 2K, which is justified by the addition of a CMOS sensor alone, and you are getting GPS, Compass, a better screen & Full HD recording too. In addition to that you are getting 3D features, which are useless as of now.

Its like you want a 150cc bike but you don't want to pay for a 153cc bike coz its got a useless 3cc extra. Don't get me wrong, take it on a lighter note 

At the end of the day all we do is suggest, its your hard earned money, so its ultimately your choice where to put your money


----------



## giprabu (Jun 11, 2011)

^^ got you..


----------

